# Help me identify my car model



## adolescent (Apr 27, 2012)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/gbv8xfid4b7a6rz/2012-04-27%2013.39.34.jpg

Hi, It is known here as Nissan Sunny 2002 model. But in the other part of the world it is probably as Sentra 2002 model. Now I need some body parts, fittings etc which I need to import from abroad as they are not available locally. How can I be sure of model no. and where to find parts for this model? Unfortunately the car documents says only sunny and B15 and engine no. etc. which is not much helpful as I googled some.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## nred85 (May 2, 2012)

*VIN #?*

Hi,

Does your car have a VIN #? If it does then you can call up any auto parts store and they will make sure you purchase the correct parts.

Home Page/CarsIdentified

What is VIN?

VIN stands for Vehicle Identification Number. All vehicles are assigned a VIN when they are manufactured. They are used to uniquely identify all vehicles. VINs are recorded in accidents, insurance records, and when work is done on a vehicle by a body shop, dealership or mechanic. 

Should I include the VIN in my online listing?
Prospective carbuyers can use the VIN to get a Vehicle History Report on your vehicle. It ensures them of the vehicle's history. This can help you sell your vehicle faster, because it can reduce questions and concerns on behalf of the buyer.

What does the VIN look like? 
Sample VIN : 1 G 1 F P 2 2 P X S 2 1 0 0 0 0 1

What these numbers mean:
1 = Country it was produced in (1 USA, 2 CAN)
G = Motor Company (General Motors)
1 = Make (Chevrolet)
F = Carline Code (F-Body)
P = Carline Series (Camaro) 
2 = Body Type (2 Door-Coupe Hatchback)
2 = Restraint System (Manual belts (driv+pass inflatable))
P = Engine Code (5.7L V8 (LT1) (1993-present))
X = Check Digit (most likely "X")
S = Model Year (1995)
2 = Assembly Plant ( St.Therese)
100001 = Production Sequence 


• Vehicles from 1981 to present have 17 character VINs. Before 1981 may be shorter. 
• VINs do not use the letter "I" or "O". These characters are numbers "1" and "0" 
• 1969 and newer vehicles should have VIN on the driver dash. 
• You may find your VIN on Insurance and Title records. 


Where is my VIN (Vehicle Identification Number) located? 

See picture here to find the VIN #s on your car
What and where are Vehicle Identification Numbers (VIN)? - Autohopper.com


----------



## adolescent (Apr 27, 2012)

Hi, Many thanks for your answer. After searching thoroughly this is what I get from the front side body under the bonet : 

GF-B15
B15-010920
BAUAROFB15EDAY003Y
ES3 K
QG13(DE) 1295
RS5F3DA FB41

Here is the image: http://goo.gl/xE1Ko


----------

